# seapora ammonia pad filter



## bruce845 (Mar 9, 2015)

Anyone used these or the nitrate pads? I see that they are on sale this coming weekend at big als, was wondering if anyone care to share their experience? Valuable, waste of money ect. I dont have ammonia problem (but wouldnt mind nitrate dropping abit), just curious if these will keep water extra clean of waste.


----------

